# Black Mamba, White Witch



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Just thought you guys might be interested in the BBC Natural World programme that is being shown on BBC2 on November 18th.

It's about a woman in South Africa that goes around removing venomous snakes from people's houses and treating victims of snake bites. 

There's been loads of programmes like this, but the recent series of Natural World has been really good so this will definately be worth watching!

Antivenom Swazi

BBC - BBC Two Programmes - Natural World


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

This is on tonight guys! : victory:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't find the listing!


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

it says tomorrow on the site


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Definitely not on tonight, will check tomorrow though...


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Its on tomorrow on BBC 2 (so my magazine says ) Natural World, 19th November, at 21.00 hrs, :2thumb:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

She should still be in the UK.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds good!

I will be watching.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Doh! :lol2:

I thought it was last night, that'll be why I couldn't find it!


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

So it's def on tonight at 9pm?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Chewie said:


> So it's def on tonight at 9pm?


Yep, BBC2!


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

starting now everyone


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I thought it started off really well but then it just finished! Really cool project though .


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

you can watch the full episode at Video: Full Episode - Black Mamba - Venomous Snakes - Swaziland | Nature

Andy.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

really enjoyed that.

The footage of the mamba swimming was just breath taking.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought it was really good! How random that Lenny Henry was narrating it! lol.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, it was interesting.

She was being interviewed on the BBC World Service lunchtime today.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> I thought it was really good! How random that Lenny Henry was narrating it! lol.


shame he wasn't being bitten by one, the racist :censor:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought it was good to get a positive show on Mambas to such a large auidence. I got a message from my mum last night saying "one of your ugly aggressive Mambas is on the tv. They are actually quite nice aren't they". That's the reaction a show on snakes should have


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I watched it and really enjoyed it. Good footage and gave an insight into living with them.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I recorded it on Sky+ and watched it this morning...Very interesting program. :whistling2:

Very nice animals...And how random to have a python just a few metres away from a Black Mamba! hehe.

That Boomslang looked a very nice animal also...

Was that a Male? I remember watching Safari Park I think it was with Mark O'Shea a while back and I think I remember him saying females were darker. I am not too sure.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

PDR said:


> Yes, it was interesting.
> 
> She was being interviewed on the BBC World Service lunchtime today.


Do you know if thats online? 

Did the any progress of the telemetry study get mentioned?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Do you know if thats online?
> 
> Did the any progress of the telemetry study get mentioned?


I'd be interested to know how that worked out as well.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

It was excellent :2thumb:


----------

